# Water Jetter / Pressure Washer



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Just Picked up a Jetter/pressure washer on Craig's list it has a 16 hp Vanguard motor. with a with a pump rated at 4000 psi at 4.5 gallons. It has a 100 foot real of hose on a reel mounted on the unit probable 1/2" and a portable reel of 3/8" jetter hose with one head. Would this work with a root ranger or a wart hog type of head. The seller said the unit was probably 10 to 12 years old. I do not know the manufacturer of the unit just the motor and the pump. Hopefully I can make some money with it. What do you guys think?


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

Quick google search produced a warthog type nozzle from Spartan with a gpm of 4. So if your unit will do 4.5gpm that head would work. Didn’t see a gpm for the root ranger.

I would test it out, if it’s been sitting a while the pump may not work right. I’d replace the oil in the pump and motor, clean the carb, new spark plug, air filter if it at least runs


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Blue2 said:


> Quick google search produced a warthog type nozzle from Spartan with a gpm of 4. So if your unit will do 4.5gpm that head would work. Didn’t see a gpm for the root ranger.
> 
> I would test it out, if it’s been sitting a while the pump may not work right. I’d replace the oil in the pump and motor, clean the carb, new spark plug, air filter if it at least runs


THIS^^^^^^

I couldn't agree more. If you're not scared of breaking it maybe take some simpler aspects of the pump end apart as well. I'd try to turn the pump shaft slowly with a hose hooked to the inlet, try to loosen up/blow out whatever mineral buildup may be present.

The manufacturer of the pump may have a service manual available. Just search something ike this on the google; "Mayflower pump #3948fh83 PDF" and you should see some results for service manuals in .pdf file form.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks the seller tested the unit in front of me it worked good. He just suggested replacing the 4 year old battery


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

rooterboy said:


> View attachment 131820
> View attachment 131821


Wow, no snow AND you have a crane. You're spoiled!


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Yep *****en SoCal weather


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Just setting up my 2014 box van I bought recently


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

SKU: 79990001
*SPARTAN TOOL 3"-4" WARTHOG 3/8" NOZZLE [email protected] - 79990001*
$972.88
Saw the wart hog nozzle it is twice the price of what I paid for the unit. Only paid $440 to some plumber selling excess equipment.


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

rooterboy said:


> SKU: 79990001
> *SPARTAN TOOL 3"-4" WARTHOG 3/8" NOZZLE [email protected] - 79990001*
> $972.88
> Saw the wart hog nozzle it is twice the price of what I paid for the unit. Only paid $440 to some plumber selling excess equipment.


Spartan is definitely not the cheapest. But the gpm/psi match so you’re in the ballpark


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks Blue 2

Should I try and get one of those vibrating attachments that go on the pump to help it negotiate bends?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

That 


rooterboy said:


> View attachment 131820
> View attachment 131821


Looks a lot like a General cart that I used years ago. Specs on the pump are but the pump was only 3600 psi and did have the vibration.

The one I used was great for soft blockages, but didn’t do much for roots other than break them up. We would open the line with the jetter, run a three blade cutter, flush it the jetter, video and go back down with the cutter if needed.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

nice info thanks


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

more my price range


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

rooterboy said:


> Thanks Blue 2
> 
> Should I try and get one of those vibrating attachments that go on the pump to help it negotiate bends?


Look up drain addict on you tube. He’s out of Australia I think and runs a badass set up. I don’t believe he uses one of those vibrating things. He twists the hose and pulls back and forth letting the head navigate. The piston will also decrease your gpm and flow rate.

Additionally, on a older unit like that I would not retro fit that into it as it may cause you some issues.


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

rooterboy said:


> View attachment 131822
> View attachment 131823


this looks like a basic head kit. You can get the job done, but it will definitely leave some to be desired. If you are starting out, get it. See how you like the machine, the types of heads you like etc. idk where you are out of and if it would even make sense to invest a bunch in a better set up so this seems like a low threat way to dip into that market. Ymmv.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

rooterboy said:


> SKU: 79990001
> SPARTAN TOOL 3"-4" WARTHOG 3/8" NOZZLE [email protected] - 79990001
> $972.88
> Saw the wart hog nozzle it is twice the price of what I paid for the unit. Only paid $440 to some plumber selling excess equipment.


That is an insane price for one nozzle.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

rooterboy said:


> View attachment 131822
> View attachment 131823


don’t expect much from those. Those are closer to paper weights than Jetter nozzles.

with those specs I’d look at a root ranger even though the warthog is a better nozzle.The reason being the 3/8” warthog is heavy. Not sure how far you can drive it with those specs.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Toli said:


> don’t expect much from those. Those are closer to paper weights than Jetter nozzles.
> 
> with those specs I’d look at a root ranger even though the warthog is a better nozzle.The reason being the 3/8” warthog is heavy. Not sure how far you can drive it with those specs.


Glad to see you're still around 

Friday morning I went to install a dishwasher in an apartment. Maintenance guy had already taken the old one out and wire nutted the romex. After ~15mins of flipping breakers and checking with my meter I called him to say not one of these breakers cut the power to that romex. He shows up and we start flipping breakers. Not one shut the power, but TWO did! It was only 120v.  🤣


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

skoronesa said:


> Glad to see you're still around
> 
> Friday morning I went to install a dishwasher in an apartment. Maintenance guy had already taken the old one out and wire nutted the romex. After ~15mins of flipping breakers and checking with my meter I called him to say not one of these breakers cut the power to that romex. He shows up and we start flipping breakers. Not one shut the power, but TWO did! It was only 120v.  🤣


I had a similar situation once…was replacing a pump small pump, 120v, threw the disconnect (I was still very new in the trade, but had confidence) I didn’t check to make sure nothing was still hot. Went to start unscrewing the pressure switch terminals and got zapped. Turns out, the disconnect was never wired up. The lines ran through the box but went straight to the pump. Learned a good lesson on that one haha


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

The root ranger is
KU: Ridgid 16713

UPC: 0095691167132

Weight: 1.45 lbs
*RIDGID 16713 ROOT RANGER CUTTING NOZZLE FOR KJ-3100 & KJ-3000 WATER JETTERS, 1/4" F NPT THREAD*













List: $478.15$396.17+ Free Shipping!
You Save 17% ($81.98)

In Stock
Add to Cart
Quantity
-+
Add to Wishlist

half the price of the wart hog at least in the GPM of 4 gallons and hose size of 3/8"


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

We really liked the Root Rat, but I looked and it needs 8 gpm. So no dice there.

I’ve always wondered about the Rangers. We’ve never had one, but do they chew up the hose? Do you run like a disposable leader with them?

That thing looks like it would be amazing for a soft stoppage.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I noticed there is a lot of good videos by north west jetters on size application and nozzle use. I found it helpful.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Amazon.com: Pro Parts Plus 3" Force Disc Curb Plunger - Reinforced Rubber - 1/2" IPS Brass Holder : Home & Kitchen


Buy Pro Parts Plus 3" Force Disc Curb Plunger - Reinforced Rubber - 1/2" IPS Brass Holder: Toilet Plungers & Holders - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com












Amazon.com: Pro Parts Plus 4" Force Disc Curb Plunger - Reinforced Rubber - 1/2" IPS Brass Holder : Home & Kitchen


Buy Pro Parts Plus 4" Force Disc Curb Plunger - Reinforced Rubber - 1/2" IPS Brass Holder: Toilet Plungers & Holders - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





less that $20 apice


----------



## Plimcor (Apr 29, 2016)

rooterboy said:


> Just Picked up a Jetter/pressure washer on Craig's list it has a 16 hp Vanguard motor. with a with a pump rated at 4000 psi at 4.5 gallons. It has a 100 foot real of hose on a reel mounted on the unit probable 1/2" and a portable reel of 3/8" jetter hose with one head. Would this work with a root ranger or a wart hog type of head. The seller said the unit was probably 10 to 12 years old. I do not know the manufacturer of the unit just the motor and the pump. Hopefully I can make some money with it. What do you guys think?


lucky you man, that is a steal of a deal, provided unit woks right?
Here where i am from in Winnipeg, Canada , is actually , not very common to offer jetting services, I get by with ridgid flex shafts, and recently bought , a ridgid 5208 , is a beast, But i would like to start offering jetting services, but many things to consider, january and february are brutally cold, so special heated place is required, any advise from someone nearby maybe, I would really appreciate before i spend that kind of money


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Plimcor said:


> lucky you man, that is a steal of a deal, provided unit woks right?
> Here where i am from in Winnipeg, Canada , is actually , not very common to offer jetting services, I get by with ridgid flex shafts, and recently bought , a ridgid 5208 , is a beast, But i would like to start offering jetting services, but many things to consider, january and february are brutally cold, so special heated place is required, any advise from someone nearby maybe, I would really appreciate before i spend that kind of money



You need to go to the introductions area and introduce yourself. Otherwise we will not allow you to post on this forum.

Here's an example of a good intro;









New member from MD. /D.C.


My name is Tim Whistler, I'm the owner of a small residential plumbing and gas company just north of Washington DC, in Silver Spring, MD. I started plumbing about 25 years ago doing spec homes and moved to a residential service company after a couple of years. I picked up my various licenses...




www.plumbingzone.com






The only other post this user has made;









Construction or Service


I can only do one at a time for some reason




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

What do you think of this copy of a root ranger?Cleaning Reverse Turbo Sewer Drain Jetter Nozzle With 3/8'' For Pressure Washer | eBay


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Is this a quality nozzle kit? Aqua Mole (4) Pack 3/8" NPT Button Nose Sewer Jetter Nozzle 3000 PSI 4.8 Orifice 819891024084 | eBay


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I decided to go with this nozzle package with quick disconnects for 1/4" jetter hosehttps://www.northerntool.com/images/product/2000x2000/520/520560_2000x2000.jpg


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

DTE Professional Quick-Connect Nozzle Kit 7-Pc., 1/4in. | Northern Tool


This DTE Professional Quick-Connect Nozzle Kit includes 1/4in. nozzles to handle all kinds of sewer cleaning applications, plus offers quic...




www.northerntool.com


----------

